# Umschulung / Quereinsteiger 3D-Visualisierung



## xxlrock (13. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin nun seit etwas mehr als 6 Jahren Webentwickler und leider überhaupt nicht zufrieden damit. Eigentlich würde ich gern in den Bereich der Produkt- und/oder Charaktervisualisierung (3D) gehen (Mache ich schon hobbymäßig und damals teilweise in der Ausbildung, reicht aber noch nicht um damit professionell zu arbeiten bzw. Geld zu verdienen). 
Da stellt sich mir nun die Frage wie ich das am besten realisieren könnte...
Mein Hauptproblem ist das ich leider nicht einfach studieren könnte da mir dafür die Zeit bzw. dann das fehlende Einkommen fehlt (Habe Frau und Töchterchen). Ich müsste also etwas neben dem Beruf erlernen / machen. Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht irgendwelche Tipps geben wie ich in das Berufsfeld am besten einsteigen kann? 
Selbststudium und dann mit entsprechenden Arbeitsproben bewerben? Abendschule? Fernstudium? 

Ich bin echt verzweifelt und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir einen Rat geben...


----------



## Florian3d (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich war bisher Kfz Mechatroniker und mache eine zweite, verkürzte Ausbildung als Mediengestalter (1,5 Jahre) bei einer 3d Firma.
Aber es wäre auch gegangen wenn ich einem Trainee Jahr zugestimmt hätte.
Das würde etwas Zeit sparen, aber man ist offiziell kein ausgebildeter Mediengestalter.
Schau auf der Jöbbörse nach Ausbildung und gib 3D ein, klicke alle Angebote durch und vielleicht findest auch du so eine Firma die im Bereich 3D arbeitet.
Was du allerdings haben solltest, sind einige Dinge die du in 3D modelliert, texturierst und animiert hast.
Benutze dazu die kostenlose Software Blender.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## sheel (27. Januar 2012)

Bitte schau auf das Datum, statt mehrfach sehr alte Beiträge wiederzubeleben.


----------



## Florian3d (27. Januar 2012)

Wieso soll ein Beitrag der kein Jahr alt ist und in seiner Überkategorie noch auf der ersten Seite zu finden ist nicht kommentiert werden? Zweitens ist es doch ein völlig zeitloses Thema. Und drittens würde es der Suche Funktion in Foren wiedersprechen, in der es immer wieder heißt, man solle nicht die gleiche Frage immer wieder stellen. Sondern die Suchfunktion benutzen um Antworten zu finden. Wenn jetzt wieder ein User die Frage hat, kann er eine Antwort lesen und sie kommentieren, anstatt die Frage erneut zu stellen.


----------

